# Who makes these router bits



## Muskewi (Jun 24, 2021)

I just got a couple router bits with this marking
On them and I was wondering who makes them. They are black in color. The marking looks like this >| kind of a backwards K


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

A photo will help get a better response.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hammerheadmike (Jan 4, 2016)

Could be a mark letting you know where to set the bit in the collet


----------



## Denis N Lock (Jan 21, 2021)

Trend UK place an inverted K on the shanks of their router bits. It marks the minimum insertion into the collet.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Denis N Lock


----------



## oldteletech (Oct 10, 2009)

Muskewi said:


> I just got a couple router bits with this marking
> On them and I was wondering who makes them. They are black in color. The marking looks like this >| kind of a backwards K
> View attachment 398847


Check this catalog - page 15


----------



## oldteletech (Oct 10, 2009)

http://a237b7ce8f287c26275e-d3536b08f57c60bc8ffca8354e4cf861.r57.cf1.rackcdn.com/eagle_catalog.pdf



Page 15


----------



## Souza1969 (Jan 19, 2021)

Muskewi said:


> I just got a couple router bits with this marking
> On them and I was wondering who makes them. They are black in color. The marking looks like this >| kind of a backwards K
> View attachment 398847


CMT has been marking their router bits with this mark for years. As mentioned above, it's to show how far into the collet your bit should be seated. I just received a set of pattern bit, top bearing type, that are a lesser known import brand that also have this mark. And for what I paid for the set of bits it is not CMT!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Souza1969


----------

